# Help!1!1!1



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ahhh i just woek up today and my P is in serious trouble. He is swimming upside down but he's still very active.

Heres a short video of it. Video

Right now i have him in a big plastic bag full of water but i can't keep him in there all day. His tail fin is amlost gone, which is strange because i keep my P's well fed.

Is he a gonner?

Let me know what to do, thanks

Mauls


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow thats crazy. i dont know what the hell is wrong with him.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

: ( me neither, cept for his back fin!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

do him a favour..obviously somthing wrong.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm STUMPED! Sorry


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm thinking either brain/nerve damage or swim bladder damage/infection. The missing tail (was it there when you placed him in the bag?) suggests either an internal bacterial infection that later spread to the flesh in the tail or that he was attacked by the others (what else do you have in there with him?) and the SB was damaged then. Regardless, it does not look survivable. I suggest freezing.

On a completely unrelated subject, your avatar is mesmerizing.

-PK


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

flip the tank over then ell swim right side up









guess i shouldn't laff i it always sucks to have sick pets

I cant rember totally but in high school when we did fish anatomy theres some sac or something that helps with bouyancy and keeps fish upright maybe his has a problem dont have any ideas as to what to do nut maybe this might give u some explanation


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

yeah that is weird....i wish i could help you but you cant really do nothing but just to wait









by the way how did you post your video up like that?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

> flip the tank over then ell swim right side up


hahah, I threw him in teh 10 gal with the bait so the other piranha's wouldn't kill him, about 45min later he was dead. It sucks, but i'll get another one from the pet store tomorrow, around the same size. I took him out and looked at hiim, he was tore up pretty bad, but ya im thinking it was something wrong with him inside either with that sac or with his brain.

lol ya i love my avatar!!!

and i just put my video on my bro's webspace and made a link to it.

Its easy, if you have any questions just let me know.

Anyways gusy thanks for your help, you all rock!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You may get more answers in the Disease Forum, so:

:moved:

As far as the avatar goes: you got pm...


----------

